# Oh Dear!!!



## zamo74 (Aug 27, 2013)

hi all

Firstly I hope i've place this in the correct place.

Secondly I apologise for the state of my car it is due a wash tomorrow.

Last night on the way home from work I hit a dear and I was wondering if anyone knows if the damage is repairable and if so roughly how much it might cost.




Thanks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

the bumper is repairable IMO but the costing? It would be unfair for me to say. Looks like you were lucky as most cars that hit a Dear come off much worse than your Audi did.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You got lucky

My dad hit a deer and smashed the whole frot of the car up lol


----------



## zamo74 (Aug 27, 2013)

thanks Soul Boy, I agree think I got away quite lightly considering the damage i've seen dears do to other cars. - the dear wasn't so lucky though


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

So.....freezer full of venison?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel for you having hit a Deer in my car a few months ago. If it went under the car as mine did get the car up in the air and get as many bits out as you can. It's a rank job but better to do it soon than find bits months later when you're working under there.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

slim_boy_fat said:


> So.....freezer full of venison?


venison, deer isnt it!...................................:tumbleweed::thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Is that deer hair??

Doesn't look too bad considering. 

Pull the debris out and pop round to a bodyshop for a quote.


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

I hit a pheasant 2 weeks ago... Did this to my car 

Obviously this is pre wash 



Vauxhall want £60!! Im currently bidding on one from ebay for £10.

P.S. You missed a great pun... Oh DEER


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

grinnell27 said:


> I hit a pheasant 2 weeks ago... Did this to my car
> 
> Obviously this is pre wash
> 
> ...


Millions of insignias without them

I May be able to source one cheaper


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

That's right mate... Loads, I've tried 2x breakers yards and no luck! Apparently neither have ever broken an insignia lol


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

mine came off on the motorway when a big stone came up. Super glued the new one on good and proper lol


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Haha that's what I'll be doing!! Where did you get your replacement?


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Ebay. Think it was about £15


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

Fat fingers caught the thanks button


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Let's hope I can get min for around that or less... Most seem to be £30+


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Yea they where £25 then one was up for £15 so i got it straight away


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Great spot!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That wasn't just any pheasant, it was an M&S pheasant. 

In case you're wondering, it's in the reflection of Grinnell27s grill. 

Cooks


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hahaha good spot there cooks


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Haha even I didn't notice that  I live next to one. It's great convenience but expensive.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Not when your killing your own food haha


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Haha this is true


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Was the pheasant frozen? Lol.


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

It was a cold day lol


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

grinnell27 said:


> I hit a pheasant 2 weeks ago... Did this to my car
> 
> Obviously this is pre wash
> 
> ...


Mine also wsent missing  bought one for £15 and used contact adhesive to stick it on.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

The audi bumper is repairable 

costs around £150-175 including painting full bumper to get rid of stone dash on lower half to 


Tommy


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Road kill lovely and fresh venison burger's. and some plonk.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

grinnell27 said:


> I hit a pheasant 2 weeks ago... Did this to my car
> 
> Obviously this is pre wash
> 
> ...


You're lucky Vauxhall used to only sell the complete grill. Since then they now sell the badges separately - not that they're cheap but could have been worse if you was to go direct to them!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

zamo74 said:


> thanks Soul Boy, I agree think I got away quite lightly considering the damage i've seen dears do to other cars. - the dear wasn't so lucky though


That's Germen cars:thumb: built like a rock:thumb: oh dear oh dear. Mate look under your front bumper, your attachment screws might be damaged. Chongo:thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh dear oh dear as the chuckle brothers would say lol

Sutty.


----------

